# Ohio results In



## Hromis1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Ohio results are in via email. Here I go again. At least it looks like I improved. Stupid wood killed me.


----------



## drmatthe (Dec 16, 2009)

Hromis1 said:


> Ohio results are in via email. Here I go again. At least it looks like I improved. Stupid wood killed me.


Don't give up. I just passed on my third try. Wood killed me both times. I finally sat down and went through the example booklet at least three times before I felt pretty comfortable with it and I had previous experience with wood. Good luck.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Hromis1.

Keep your head up! The SE1 is the hardest exam that the NCEES makes.


----------



## Hromis1 (Dec 16, 2009)

No kidding, this was my 2nd try. I have out my "diagnostic" letter for both exams now.

Kind of ticked at myself. I improved in two categories, but dropped in another (steel!). I must have spaced. Still need to work hard on wood.

It was a modest improvement in score. If I could combine the best from both, I think I could have passed.

So much for studying and trying to raise three kids.


----------



## Ryan O. (Dec 16, 2009)

I feel for you man, this was my first time taking it and all I can think of is what I didn't know. I don't have my results yet but hope to have them by the end of the week. I have a feeling I will be going back in April to take it again.


----------



## bhaskarp (Dec 16, 2009)

I gave Structural I in April and could not make it. I know its hard. I gave Civil/Structural in October and passed.

Goodluck next time!


----------



## xc1 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hromis1 said:


> Ohio results are in via email. Here I go again. At least it looks like I improved. Stupid wood killed me.


Did you get the email from NCEES or ohio state board?

Good luck next time.


----------

